# synthetic hgh half life?



## psc (Jul 2, 2011)

How long after injection of hgh intramuscular it will start working and how long it remains active in body ? Same question about Subq injection.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it all depends on the dose


----------



## psc (Jul 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> it all depends on the dose


Really? interesting... 10 IU


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well 10u will be in your system longer than 2iu

the method of injection (SQ/IM) makes very little difference

synthetic GH starts working as you put it straight away as there is no release or conversion process as it is all ready GH


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

As you can see from this graph different doses create slightly different peaks and half life......


----------



## psc (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> As you can see from this graph different doses create slightly different peaks and half life......


I cant see the graph, if it has disappeared could you repost please as I would really like to give that a look.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Roid-Rage said:


> I cant see the graph, if it has disappeared could you repost please as I would really like to give that a look.


the graph is still there


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the graph is still there


I'll try from home then later not displaying on this pc for some reason, cheers.


----------



## psc (Jul 2, 2011)

No, i don't get this, can someone read it for me? How long will 10 IU remain active in my system?


----------

